# What to look for on a CX bike?



## A.Z.KOETSIER (16 Nov 2015)

Ok so I am absolutely obsessed with Skin/Tan/Gum walls and Knobbly tires look so bad ass. So I have to get a CX bike

I have no experience with discs, are hydraulics much better than mechanical, and what about this mechanical hydro combos?

Been looking at mid entry level bikes such as the *Scott CX 10* or *Planet X XLS* with Hydro Rival, are these both full hydro? any comments on geometry ?

What's the ultimate badass Gumwall knobbly on the market! does tyre width/volume make a massive difference i'm quite heavy +100kg not to keen on pinch flats as I see CX guys run like 3-4bar!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> "ultimate badass" tyre - will you be racing or posing..??



If it's his bike. he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Nov 2015)

I can't believe the hostility that seems to be flying around CC at the moment. Simple questions are asked and people are lambasted in return. 

The season of internet bullying preceding the season of goodwill.

I like the Rocket Ron tyres on my Focus - recently bought. Not bad ass at all, but they look 'right' for my bike and don't need to 'pimp' it.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I can't believe the hostility that seems to be flying around CC at the moment. Simple questions are asked and people are lambasted in return.
> 
> The season of internet bullying preceding the season of goodwill.
> 
> I like the Rocket Ron tyres on my Focus - recently bought. Not bad ass at all, but they look 'right' for my bike and don't need to 'pimp' it.



Those Rockets look awesome indeed, the whole focus does actually. Another CX bike I should consider!


----------



## SquareDaff (17 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I can't believe the hostility that seems to be flying around CC at the moment. Simple questions are asked and people are lambasted in return.
> 
> The season of internet bullying preceding the season of goodwill.


I've just returned to CC after a couple of year absence and tend to agree. When I was on last time there were some people that could be quite forceful with their opinions but at least it wasn't abusive.



Dayvo said:


> I like the Rocket Ron tyres on my Focus - recently bought. Not bad ass at all, but they look 'right' for my bike and don't need to 'pimp' it.


I use Rockets on my current CX. Have had no problems with them. Undecided what I will use on my new build CX but haven't got around to researching tyres again.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

3-4 bar is not unusual for CX clinchers, even lower on many, and lower still on tubs. Tubs are even more badass, but as ever, it depends on the conditions. Dry conditions require one type of badass tread pattern, while softer conditions require a deeper, more spaced badass tread pattern. If you only buy one 'badass' tyre, it will have to be a compromise - and therefore not particularly badass at all.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> In which case, just buy whichever bike you think looks the most badass.



That's the idea , But I would still like to add some sense to my purchase as explained above. Does tyre volume make a difference for my weight at those low pressures. Are hydraulic disc worth the upgrade over mechanical.

PX XLS RIVAL HYD
FOCUS MARES AX 
SCOTT SPEEDSTER CX 10 (although the local dealer wont have stock in my size till march, so that's probably out)


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> 3-4 bar is not unusual for CX clinchers, even lower on many, and lower still on tubs. Tubs are even more badass, but as ever, it depends on the conditions. Dry conditions require one type of badass tread pattern, while softer conditions require a deeper, more spaced badass tread pattern. If you only buy one 'badass' tyre, it will have to be a compromise - and therefore not particularly badass at all.



Thank you for the badass advice. Are Tub CX wheels expensive, are punctures a common thing in CX? I was trying to stay on clinchers.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Tyre volume will be limited by whichever bike you are buying and the clearance it has. Hydros are definitely preferable over cable disks, but CX events aren't won by riders with the best brakes in any case. Most cross bikes will take a 35 or 38mm tyre, which if you are 100kg+ and planning on racing, might be an idea.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Thank you for the badass advice. Are Tub CX wheels expensive, are punctures a common thing in CX? I was trying to stay on clinchers.



CX tubs are expensive, but if you are new to CX, then tubs are an extravagance you probably don't need. Although they will be at less risk of pinch flats, especially carrying 100kg.


----------



## Spinney (17 Nov 2015)

*Mod note* Some unhelpful posts have been removed. Please stick to the topic...


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Tyre volume will be limited by whichever bike you are buying and the clearance it has. Hydros are definitely preferable over cable disks, but CX events aren't won by riders with the best brakes in any case. Most cross bikes will take a 35 or 38mm tyre, which if you are 100kg+ and planning on racing, might be an idea.



Ok cool, I'll try and get 35-38mm clinchers then, Hydro Disc bikes all come with better group sets overall, another reason i'm leaning towards them.

Is there any reason for me to look at a single chainring option? coming from road the double seems more appealing.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

For racing only, then single chain ring is becoming a sensible option for many. If you are combining road use as well, then single chain ring may be a limiter. Also worth pointing out that 35-38mm clinchers will probably not have the 'badass' gumwall look. Those tend to be race tyres only, typically in 32/33mm width.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> If it's his bike. he can do whatever he wants.



Nobody said he couldn't. But in order to identify the right kind of tyre (badass or otherwise), some idea of intended use is always helpful, as I'm sure you appreciate.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Is there a standard disc size and axle size I should be looking for as well? to be sort of future proof for spares and upgrades.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

not really - that situation is pretty fluid at the moment. 140/160 rotors seem to be the norm, but axle sizes still vary from regular 9mm QR to thru-axle, with no real standard...


----------



## Dayvo (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Nobody said he couldn't. But in order to identify the right kind of tyre (badass or otherwise), some idea of intended use is always helpful, as I'm sure you appreciate.



I agree. I (wrongly) assumed you were sniping at him, as seems to be the wont recently on here when folk ask a simple enough question: for example, one of the now deleted posts.

Apologies for tarring you with the same brush.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Well, he did get a hard time for using the word 'badass' - and rightly so...


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Well, he did get a hard time for using the word 'badass' - and rightly so...



my apologies guys since my bmx days gum wall knobblies send me into a excited frenzy of joy !


----------



## Saluki (17 Nov 2015)

The PX is a good bike. I have one with 105s and it's rather lovely. The fact that I can get through the mud on and off road is a bonus.


----------



## User19783 (17 Nov 2015)

Have you given any thought of a Gravel bike?
You can fit wider range of tyres than on a cx bike.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

User19783 said:


> Have you given any thought of a Gravel bike?
> You can fit wider range of tyres than on a cx bike.



Ah, never knew there was a difference. Let me check it out.


----------



## outlash (17 Nov 2015)

User19783 said:


> Have you given any thought of a Gravel bike?
> You can fit wider range of tyres than on a cx bike.



Like what? 

FWIW, if you want the baddest-assed tyre on your 'crosser, these are what the pros use: http://www.empella.co.uk/2014/06/06/dugast-tubs/ . I've been racing on Schwalbe Rocket Rons so far this season without any problems, very decent tyre for the money. I've seen a lot of riders use Challenge Grifo's as well.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

outlash said:


> Like what?
> 
> FWIW, if you want the baddest-assed tyre on your 'crosser, these are what the pros use: http://www.empella.co.uk/2014/06/06/dugast-tubs/ . I've been racing on Schwalbe Rocket Rons so far this season without any problems, very decent tyre for the money. I've seen a lot of riders use Challenge Grifo's as well.



Those are indeed the baddest-assed! Even seen them smashing Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## User19783 (17 Nov 2015)

I like this bike , fitted with these tyres.


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

The baddest-assed of them all - http://www.koga.com/en/bikes/race/collection/beachracer.htm?frame=H


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

25mm upgrade on road was great, rode harder on worse roads
35-38mm CX - That must be quite something* 
41mm Gravel - I can ride over anything!*
Koga beachracer - take my money now!*

*Gumwalls must be mounted


----------



## outlash (17 Nov 2015)

Try a MTB with 2"+ tyres, it's like riding a tank in comparison to a 'crosser.



Citius said:


> The baddest-assed of them all - http://www.koga.com/en/bikes/race/collection/beachracer.htm?frame=H



Pretty.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Nov 2015)

"What to look for on a CX bike?"

...a 50% off swing-ticket for a start.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> "What to look for on a CX bike?"
> 
> ...a 50% off swing-ticket for a start.



Start of thread 'any advice with CX bike please'
End of thread 'just came back from a first ride that 250mm travel works great'


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

outlash said:


> Pretty.



Seems i'm not alone  , Citius what have you started!

_''A reader sent me this just now, scoffing at it and all I could think when I saw it was “holy shoot, that looks fun!” Call it a monster cross, or a dirt drop 29’r, bikepacking rig, or whatever… yes, beach racer. This bike looks like a marketing hit gone awry, turned legit trail ripper. Also, I love the bars. All it needs are some 2.5″ *gumwall *Ardents.

Has anyone seen one in person? See more at Koga.''

http://theradavist.com/2014/10/kogas-beachracer-just-looks-like-trail-ripper/





_


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2015)

Koga make superb bikes. Ive got 3.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (18 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Koga make superb bikes. Ive got 3.



Did you purchase them in the UK?


----------



## Citius (18 Nov 2015)

There are a few dealers in the UK now. 'Steveindenmark' probably bought his in, er, Denmark..


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (18 Nov 2015)

Trying my luck, I noticed there are quite a few indeed. would you suggest any?


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Trying my luck, I noticed there are quite a few indeed. would you suggest any?



I bought mine in Denmark.

I am not sure of your question. But I used to ride TREK bikes and I think Koga are so much better. They are all excellent bikes. Great to ride and very well made.

Here is my brand new (today) Koga Solacio. All Carbon, Di2





My everyday runaround, light tourer, Koga Roadchamp





My Koga World Traveller tourer.


----------



## Citius (18 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Trying my luck, I noticed there are quite a few indeed. would you suggest any?



None that I'm familiar with, unfortunately. They will all sell you the same bike, so just pick the nearest.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (18 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I bought mine in Denmark.
> 
> I am not sure of your question.
> 
> ...




Pretty cool, I have sent out an email to most the UK KOGA reps.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Pretty cool, I have sent out an email to most the UK KOGA reps.



What is it you are looking for?

Its a great time to buy. I got £600 knocked off the price of my Solacio.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (18 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> None that I'm familiar with, unfortunately. They will all sell you the same bike, so just pick the nearest.



Ok cool, I stay in Jersey thus enquired at the reps along the channel and a few further in.



steveindenmark said:


> What is it you are looking for?
> 
> Its a great time to buy. I got £600 knocked off the price of my Solacio.



Woh maybe i should buy from denmark! I'm looking at the _Koga _beachracer that Citius introduced, something about it moves me (maybe the fact that I can fit a massive area of gumwall on it)


----------



## Citius (18 Nov 2015)

To be fair - it would look utterly awesome with 'badass' gumwalls on..


----------



## oldroadman (19 Nov 2015)

Just trying to work out if this is a play about/posing bike, or intended for racing. If it's racing performance is everything, anything that gets in the way of that has to be dealt with. That is all. Enjoy.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (20 Nov 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Just trying to work out if this is a play about/posing bike, or intended for racing. If it's racing performance is everything, anything that gets in the way of that has to be dealt with. That is all. Enjoy.



In summary I'm looking for a bike to ride fast on road for winter training and to ride on some off road trails. Thus my initial interest with CX bikes.

I wouldn't mind doing the odd CX race for fun. but its not my main intent, from what I have heard many people just ride the CX courses here in Jersey on MTBs 

I don't want a full MTB as the geometry is to relaxed (Reach vs Stack) for stimulating my road position.

I'm not worried about UCI CX racing/rules and don't mind a bike with bigger tyres to have the option of really smashing some trails or probably myself.

Considering I weight the same as a pro tandem team the extra volume in the tyres will probably be better at the extreme low pressures I see the off road guys run.

Seems the Koga ticks all my boxes


----------



## Citius (20 Nov 2015)

Mine too - I still can't believe I haven't bought one yet...


----------



## oldroadman (20 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> In summary I'm looking for a bike to ride fast on road for winter training and to ride on some off road trails. Thus my initial interest with CX bikes.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing the odd CX race for fun. but its not my main intent, from what I have heard many people just ride the CX courses here in Jersey on MTBs
> 
> ...


Sounds like - just enjoy. Have a great time!


----------

